# These boards are fighting over me on Valentine's Day!!



## L|NK|N (Feb 14, 2007)

Im getting ready to order a new home for my Opty 165, because the Abit just doesnt play nicely with it overclocking wise, (ie, Opteron odd multiplier issues coupled with a low max Bus speed) and I need the audiences advice!   You guys have yet to let me down on a recommendation yet, so please help me again....... 

The boards in question.....

 DFI LANPARTY nF4 SLI-DR

 DFI LANPARTY UT nF4 SLI-DR

 ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe

      

  (threw that in there for "Nutkick" Rick22) 

P.S.  Happy Valentine's Day everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't know too much about any of those boards, but I would go with Asus for their known ease of use and reliability.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 14, 2007)

me too


----------



## pt (Feb 14, 2007)

i would go with the dfi, asus support sucks ass


----------



## Zedicus (Feb 14, 2007)

DFI, ive never had good luck with asus.


----------



## dino25 (Feb 14, 2007)

i would take DFI LANPARTY UT nF4 SLI-DR..
i have the same only not SLI-DR..but it can be modded..
and its great board..its very stable..trust me its the best choice with those 3.


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 14, 2007)

So what is the major difference between the UT and the Non-UT???

BTW, thanx all for your votes and reponses and keep them coming!!!


----------



## dino25 (Feb 14, 2007)

the UT series aims to please with its rich feature set and outstanding price per performance. Understanding the needs for a versatile hardware platform, this series caters to enthusiasts who are on the cutting edge of technology while still wishing to take advantage of mature standards the industry currently offers.

and it prooved on tests to be faster than asus...asus gives board for nice fancy people..dfi aims on hard clockes and gamers..


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 14, 2007)

dino25 said:


> the UT series aims to please with its rich feature set and outstanding price per performance. Understanding the needs for a versatile hardware platform, this series caters to enthusiasts who are on the cutting edge of technology while still wishing to take advantage of mature standards the industry currently offers.
> 
> and it prooved on tests to be faster than asus...asus gives board for nice fancy people..dfi aims on hard clockes and gamers..



Hmmm you voted for the non-UT???? So what are the feature differences.  Im looking at newegg, but dont really see it.


----------



## dino25 (Feb 14, 2007)

did i???
sorry..it's a mistake..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 14, 2007)

:shadedshu get the expert...


----------



## dino25 (Feb 14, 2007)

there are no big differences..only the name and some small things which i don't know i never had non UT..
but the costs are not so different from UT or non UT only 2$..so for 2$ it's better UT..logic..


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 14, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> :shadedshu get the expert...



Wont work with my memory.:shadedshu You should know btw.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2007)

DFI ftw asus boards have to many vcore issues


----------



## dino25 (Feb 14, 2007)

what chip is on your memory?


----------



## dino25 (Feb 14, 2007)

cdawall said:


> DFI ftw asus boards have to many vcore issues



you mean DFI is more complicated when overclocking?


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 14, 2007)

dino25 said:


> what chip is on your memory?



Samsung UCCC


----------



## dino25 (Feb 14, 2007)

[517th]LiNKiN said:


> Wont work with my memory.:shadedshu You should know btw.



ok its not so bad memory..it won't work with which board?


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 14, 2007)

dino25 said:


> ok its not so bad memory..it won't work with which board?



A little yellow bird advised me that the Expert is extremely picky with memory...


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 14, 2007)

In my opinion, DFI motherboards are a lot like stick-shift cars. They are a ton of fun for the people in the market who appreciate them, but they add a lot of comlication compared to the easier-to-use variant on the market. For example, those kajillion memory timing controls could be compared to the clutch....


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 14, 2007)

samsung uccc is one of the best with my board


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 14, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> samsung uccc is one of the best with my board



Can you give me a link so I may read up on that?

Well so far:

Asus-*4* vs DFI-*5*


----------



## dino25 (Feb 14, 2007)

check my sys specs with tho diifferent ram..and clocked 413 mhz..it wont go higher beacose Geil needs more power and d43 wont take so hi like Geil wich i drived on 3.9 volts 2 2 2 5..570 mhz..and dfi gives so much power till 4 volts and higher..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 14, 2007)

before you go off and buy a motherboard your going to hate i would do alot of research on dfi motherboard,because if you dont you would be very dissapointed when u get it and expect it to be plug and play...it is by no means easy to overclock with these boards,i would say that i have spent at least 20+ hours researching anything and everything about these boards..there are alot of setting that u will have to manually set you will need a good power supply at least 700w preferably a FSP or ocz..and winbond bh-5 or samsung tcc5,tccd to even have a hope to overclock this board...you know the troubles i have had with this because i didnt read up enough before i bought it and now im stuck researching this board for hours on end,im sorry if it sounds rude but i dont wanna see one of my friends get screwed when the board dont run like they want it to.


----------



## Lozza (Feb 14, 2007)

I've just bought the ASUS board myself.

It was supposed to be delivered today... but hasn't arrived yet. 

EDIT: I misread the list. I've bought the asus A8R32-MVP Deluxe. Oops...

I can't change my vote now can I.


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 14, 2007)

Excercise your right to vote peoples!


----------



## dino25 (Feb 14, 2007)

hmmm..i know that DFI is very good when it comes to memory..i have bh-5 and it worked fine and tccd also i had it worked fine..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 14, 2007)

thats exactly my point u need bh-5 or tccd


----------



## pt (Feb 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> In my opinion, DFI motherboards are a lot like stick-shift cars. They are a ton of fun for the people in the market who appreciate them, but they add a lot of comlication compared to the easier-to-use variant on the market. For example, those kajillion memory timing controls could be compared to the clutch....



lol
only in america 
in europe you learn to drive with a clutch


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 14, 2007)

ID go with Asus, since the DFI is finicky and all the troubles they have had as of late. No updates and what not. But honestly, its up to you. I just installed my A8n5X board and I love it. Everything is so much faster. Honestly, its whatever you feel, but you cant go wrong with either one.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2007)

dino25 said:


> you mean DFI is more complicated when overclocking?



yes iuf you have the time to put out the effort it will oc higher than the asus mobo


----------



## dino25 (Feb 14, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> thats exactly my point u need bh-5 or tccd



no,no,no,no...it's best bh-5 and tccd for DFI beacose this ram need volt and DFI is one of boards that gives up to 4 volt for ram i don't know any other..and that thas't mean that you need that ram..


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 14, 2007)

pt said:


> lol
> only in america
> in europe you learn to drive with a clutch



I learned how to drive with a clutch, it just takes a bit of time .


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay guys lets not turn this into a war about memory and stuff, it doesnt make my decision any easier.   All I can change out right now is my board I cant afford new memory...just yet.  
I cant get past 2.72 with the limited Bus my existing board has.  I am on stock volts so the chip I have is beautiful.  My ram will do 230 @ stock timings no problems.  So in short I can get better ram later until then I just wanna get my chip to 2.8, and then Ill go from there. Peace

Update:

Asus-10
DFI-7
Close race so far.....


----------



## bdguido (Feb 14, 2007)

I just brought the DFI.I have not got it yet(UPS).Hope I dont have to many troubles.Some reviews say that it doesnt like corsair ram,but some say that works.Hope the xms series works.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2007)

oh well looks like ASUS is pulling ahead to bad the DFI would be a lot more work but probably would give a better end product in terms of stability, max oc and overall performance


----------



## pt (Feb 14, 2007)

cdawall said:


> oh well looks like ASUS is pulling ahead to bad the DFI would be a lot more work but probably would give a better end product in terms of stability, max oc and overall performance



and won't have a crap support like asus


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 14, 2007)

Well there is still plenty of time as I wont order till first thing tomorrow morning.  That will give me the rest of the evening for more input.  The votes are seriously appreciated and reviews, etc will help the cause even more.  Sneekypeet has shown me a review or two, however they are usually outdated or the reviewers arent using the latest bioses, etc.  So feedback from here, especially from owners of these boards are the ace in the hole.   So I must keep researching and keep checking this thread.  Tomorrow the Bell will Toll.  I will cast the final vote.  

Update:

Asus-11
DFI-11


----------



## pt (Feb 14, 2007)

a litle help for dfi
google searchs

asus sucks - *731.000*
dfi sucks - 248.000


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2007)

pt said:


> + uma ajuda pa dfi
> google searchs
> 
> asus sucks - *731.000*
> dfi sucks - 248.000



ha w who would have thought


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow its 8:14pm here and the race is still to close to call for me....

Asus-12
DFI-11


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 15, 2007)

if you want to overclock that cpu to 3 gig someday buy the DFI SLI-DR...


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 15, 2007)

if u want a good OC'er get the DFI if you want to get the bang with no effort and lower scores @ higher clocks go ASUS......and you know ol' nutkick would agree with me here!


----------



## rick22 (Feb 15, 2007)

well i have an asus a8n32 and like it but having a hard time getting past 3 gig..////lol


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 15, 2007)

A quarter till midnight here......one last check b4 I crash.  Ima sleep on it.  Tomorrow when I wake up, Ima check here and make my final decision, then cast my vote.  Thanx for all your input, and thanx for those who actually took the time to PM me with valuable information.  Nighty.


----------



## dino25 (Feb 15, 2007)

and tell as what have you desided..


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 15, 2007)

Well its been a a hell of a ride through the 24-hours of brain cramping, taking criticism, listening to other peoples experiences, and just about burning myself out on all this.   But Im glad for it.  Ive decided that its time to become an "enthusiast" and fight with the "clutch" for a bit till I master it.  I know I will be happy with this decision.  A huge thanx to Sneekypeet, AthlonX2, and "Nutkick" rick22, and everyone who has voted and posted their thoughts, experiences, gripes, moans, etc...  The final bell has tolled, the Fat Lady has sang, Elvis has left the building, (you get the idea).   My vote has been cast.  DFI Lanparty UT NF4 SLI-DR.....you are my final answer.


----------



## dino25 (Feb 15, 2007)

it will not disapoint you..


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah thats what i voted for


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 15, 2007)

I like asus normally good for overclocking however its best to check memory compatability before hand they are very picky somtimes go with the DFI if ur not sure


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2007)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=82535

max oc on an AMD was reached with the board you chose can you say good choice


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 15, 2007)

Ahhhh he woke up and smelled the Diamond Flowers.......lol


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 15, 2007)

good job!

I have the ut ultra-d and am currently running my ram 1:1 at 260mhz and the cpu at 2.6. rock solid too!


----------



## dino25 (Feb 16, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> good job!
> 
> I have the ut ultra-d and am currently running my ram 1:1 at 260mhz and the cpu at 2.6. rock solid too!



is that Venice core?


----------

